# Tabellen übereinander legen.



## Jan Seifert (28. Januar 2004)

Einen wunderschönen Morgen, liebe Community,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, Tabellen so zu verschachteln,
dass zwei direkt übereinander liegen, aber ohne Ebenen, also reine
Tabellen.

Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar, die Suche hat irgendwie nichts richtiges ergeben.

MfG und einen schönen Tag noch.
Jan


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Tabellen kann man nur verschachteln, um sie übereinander zu legen muss man schon auf Ebenen zurückgreifen.

Man kann also z.B. nicht über Text in einer Tabelle eine zweite Tabelle legen, ohne Ebenen zu nutzen.

Grüsse
del


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Januar 2004)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht, danke für die Auskunft.

MfG Jan


----------

